# Quark Xpress Viewer



## fmanna (Apr 2, 2004)

I need to provide one of my coworkers with the ability to view Quark Xpress files (hopefully for free), and a quick google search only turned up information on an 8 year-old viewer (Quarklmmedia). Is there a utility that allows a user to view quark files, or is my only solution to download the demo or purchase Quark Xpress?


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you try PDF?
It may work.
Uly7


----------

